# Found a new Bait!



## kylebuck (Jan 27, 2013)




----------



## Sawbillslayer (Oct 24, 2013)

I caught a cut throat on red vine licorice at Scofield when I was a kid.


----------



## kylebuck (Jan 27, 2013)

Sawbillslayer said:


> I caught a cut throat on red vine licorice at Scofield when I was a kid.


haha thats awesome


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Bite a hot dog in half, treble hook at the rounded end. You got a top water plug with a scent trail. That's Hawaiian style.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

I would eat them before I had a chance to fish with them .


----------

